# Where to buy rebuilt tranny?



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm looking for a site that sells rebuilt trannies for my car (89 Max GXE), anyone know any good sites, at a good price? Any located in Miami would be best, but any is fine.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Bump, c'mon there has to be somwhere good.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Try www.4dsc.com ? They might know...


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

Dhunter said:


> I'm looking for a site that sells rebuilt trannies for my car (89 Max GXE), anyone know any good sites, at a good price? Any located in Miami would be best, but any is fine.


for good used parts try car-parts.com


----------

